# germination temperature?



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

how hot can you seedlings get?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2011)

my mat says 70-73f


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

I like to be around 80 personally.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

80 here too. Stick them under soil, and the lights on to warm the top to about 80


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

what about when it gets to a couple inches? same temp? the little contraption ive made to start my seeds was left on all night last night and got to 82 degrees. so i should be fine. im planning on starting my seeds with a jiffy seed starter. im sure someone knows some reasons why this isnt good enough. please share. i just spent $700 on seeds and i definatly dont want to mess this up. this is going to be my first grow.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

I use rapid rooters and pH them at 6.5.

82 should be a little warm. try 78-80 IMO. Even when it grows a few inches temp should be about same.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Og's spot on. I dont bother preping the seed before putting it in soil. I just lay the seed down, sprinkle with soil on top to cover it and spray with water, Then under the lights to keep em warm and ready for sprouting. Good results so far. Never used the jiffy starters


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 24, 2011)

this is what i constructed to sprout my seeds.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

you need to upload the images to "manage attachments" after you click "go advanced"


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

That light in the cardboard box is exactly what i have to start my plants. Mine has 4 Cfls in it. Nice one. Be careful though, dangerous around electricity. Dont want a fire.


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

Man now I feel really ghetto....I use a styrofoam egg carton...put 2 tablespoons of seed starter in each spot, moisten and plant seeds in it. Then they go under a single cfl...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2011)

thats is a gehtto rig..How well do they do under ther?...sure looks like ya have plenty of time on ya hands:giggle:

take care and be safe


----------



## woodydude (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a terrible record with seeds, get a taproot no problem, get out of the ground no problem, from the seedling stage to a decent rootball, terrible.............. until I started using this method and I am sitting at 100% since! hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide

Thats a lot of seeds all at once! I hope you have loooots of room for once they are big girls.
Green mojo dude. W


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

See I am just not that handy to just build whatever I need lol, I always have to think of someone elses idea.... guess thats what this web sites for lol


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Are u talking about that monstrosity in post 8!


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Are u talking about that monstrosity in post 8!


 
hahaha be nice im learning  and yes i do have allot of time on my hands.


----------

